# Recovered except for visual effects.



## Jwd12 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi everyone, just after some advise from those who have recovered I consider myself recovered I've almost written a recovery story a few times but I want to get over the very last hurdle which is my eye sight, every other part has left me to the point I actually don't think about dp at all through the days and I dealt with it for over 2years. I will definately be back with a recovery story when I feel it's the right time with things that helped etc. for now I just want to ask those who have recovered how they're vision was once recovered I still have floaters and visual snow it has got better but still there I just wonder if this as good as my eyes will get or should I expect them to go back to how they used to be before all this. I wish everyone happiness and complete recovery from this thing!


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Not much to add, but floaters and visual snow can certainly fade as I've read people's who have with and without medication. One person recently lost her VS after months... which shows whatever causes it, it can leave at any time (least that's what i get from that story). Most medication stories I have read were anti convulsion medications that helped


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

floaters are permanent, unless you remove them with laser or eye surgery. Visual snow seems to be correlated with anxiety and dissociation so I don't know, but my visual snow has gone away a few times when I feel connect to reality again.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

disagree, when I OD on night nurse I had floaters everywhere, now I don't. There is also people reporting that they in time got rid of them too.

I also had HUGE blue field phantom where I could not look at a blue sky without some crazy show of flickers everywhere, it was insanely bad, it is at least 80% better, to the point i don't see it, before I had to wear sunglasses to even bare that show.


----------



## Jwd12 (Jun 27, 2015)

What did you do to ease symptoms was t just something that happened over times? I have blue field pheno really bad only thing keeping me from feeling 100 percent


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

First, I wore sunglasses, not a cure, but makes it easy to deal with on a sunny day. I bought good sunglasses with brown tint, full UV and all that stuff. So that helped me cope, plus I got known for 6months just wearing sunglasses everywhere, none of my friends even asked, they just thought it was my look.

If that's the only thing making you feel bad, you need to take a step back and take it for what it is, taking your mind out of feeling panic when you see the sky or floaters etc and training yourself that it's normal, like most these things was a major step in coping, as before I recovered from it, I had days where without sunglasses, like going for a cig in the morning it would be everywhere and use to get me thinking "man F this" and be depressed instantly.

So, I told myself before I left the house even for a cig that it would be there, then eventually, the anxiety of it left, then i trained myself to stop watching it and when it was everywhere not care. Same as Halo's which i use to have so so bad. So i lost my anxiety about it, if it stayed or went, i was at the point I was not that bothered, as staying emotionally attached to it was draining.

As for recovery (as I have recovered not just trained myself not to see it)

Time I would say was the main thing I am guessing, but till then you got to own it.

The only other thing I did because I like to believe in something and have read success stories but can't prove it helped or didn't was

196&sr=1-12&keywords=lutein]https://www.amazon.co.uk/puritans-pride-Lutein-Zeaxanthin-softgels/dp/B075XP6XVC/ref=sr_1_12_s_it?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=15095[Redacted]196&sr=1-12&keywords=lutein

I must have ate 3 of those a day for at least 6 months


----------

